# Friday fish'n Long Reef/Narrabeen 10/8



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I've got the day off so I'll be on the water for the most of it trying a bit of everything, from trawling the beach to jigging the reef.

Will shoot through the Narrabeen inlet tbc am.


----------

